# Prayers for Obsession Archery and Southern Woods n Water TV



## WOODS N WATER (Nov 8, 2011)

Please pray for our friends from Obsession Archery and Southern Woods n Water TV.  I just got off the phone with Dennis's wife and found out Dennis fell from the stand this morning while climbing down. Angela said that he was airlifted to the medical center.


----------



## watermedic (Nov 8, 2011)

Prayers sent from Thomson


----------



## PineThirty (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow that Is terrible. Prayers sent. Keep us updated.


----------



## pasinthrough (Nov 8, 2011)

Praying he pulls out of this.  You guys in Macon area, keep us posted and don't be bashful about asking for ANYTHING that we can do.


----------



## Frank-n-Tines (Nov 8, 2011)

Tough news, on my prayer list.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Nov 8, 2011)

We are praying for Dennis and his family. That's very eye opening to how fast something can happen to anyone anytime.


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 8, 2011)

Dang, sorry to hear that. My prayers are on the way to Dennis and family. 
Gods speed on quick recovery.  Please keep us informed.


----------



## yonceyboy (Nov 8, 2011)

Hate to hear this hope everything turns out alright.Just got a bottle of bfo out of the mail box then read this.Prayers sent.


----------



## Buckeye1 (Nov 8, 2011)

praying for a speedy recovery...i was one of the emt's on scene so i cannot elaborate but guys just be careful out there!


----------



## huntaholic (Nov 8, 2011)

Prayers !!!


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 8, 2011)

Prayers sent! Be safe guys and wear those safety harnesses! Can never be too careful!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 8, 2011)

Prayers added. Just watched bowanna smoke a buck on the show last night.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Nov 8, 2011)

Prayers sent! Hope everything is ok


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 8, 2011)

prayers sent.


----------



## heartstopper4 (Nov 8, 2011)

I was just told that he may have broke his legs and his back. He is in surgery now. Keeping them in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 8, 2011)

Got the same call from Tim Knight this morning....prayers from the Alligoods.......


----------



## Sargent (Nov 8, 2011)

sent


----------



## DSGB (Nov 8, 2011)

Hate to hear that. Prayers sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 8, 2011)

Done.

Man, that is terrible.
Someone please keep us informed.


----------



## savannahsdad (Nov 8, 2011)

prayer sent


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 8, 2011)

We're going up now, we'll let you know asap.  The buckle on the ladder broke.


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Nov 8, 2011)

Terrible!! I just got a text from my husband! I haven't talked to Dennis and Angela in forever! We will definitely be praying for them! Someone keep us all posted! We are all concerned!


----------



## C Cape (Nov 8, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## 1Gabowhunter (Nov 8, 2011)

Prayers sent that way.


----------



## J Ferguson (Nov 8, 2011)

prayer's sent


----------



## Georgia71 (Nov 8, 2011)

I am with Angela at the hospital with a host of friends, dennis is in surgery (4-5) hours min. He was airlifted to medical central in Macon so he is in a good place for treatment. As we know right now both legs are broken and we are praying about his back not being bad! Saw him before surgery and he was conscious but Ina lot of pain. Please pray he will be hunting soon again!


----------



## blazer21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Prayers sent!! Keep us informed please!


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 8, 2011)

Georgia71 said:


> I am with Angela at the hospital with a host of friends, dennis is in surgery (4-5) hours min. He was airlifted to medical central in Macon so he is in a good place for treatment. As we know right now both legs are broken and we are praying about his back not being bad! Saw him before surgery and he was conscious but Ina lot of pain. Please pray he will be hunting soon again!



That's about what Tim told me, his legs and but hopefully not his back. Keep us posted!


----------



## bassfishga (Nov 8, 2011)

Praying for full recovery. Sent


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Nov 8, 2011)

Georgia71 said:


> I am with Angela at the hospital with a host of friends, dennis is in surgery (4-5) hours min. He was airlifted to medical central in Macon so he is in a good place for treatment. As we know right now both legs are broken and we are praying about his back not being bad! Saw him before surgery and he was conscious but Ina lot of pain. Please pray he will be hunting soon again!



Thanks for the update... Let us know if there is anything we can do.


----------



## Stick (Nov 8, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Nov 8, 2011)

Prayers sent for his health and for his family.


----------



## markland (Nov 8, 2011)

Dennis and Angela will be in mine and my family's thoughts as well.  Hoping for good news and quick recovery, be careful out there folks, it happens all the time and even to very experienced people!


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 8, 2011)

southGAlefty said:


> Prayers sent! Be safe guys and wear those safety harnesses! Can never be too careful!



From what I heard from a good friend of theres he had his harness on and they think it may have broke.


Hope you have a speedy recovery and get back at it quickly!


----------



## markland (Nov 8, 2011)

Strap broke on top stick ladder section, not harness from what I understand, he was climbing down.


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 8, 2011)

markland said:


> Strap broke on top stick ladder section, not harness from what I understand, he was climbing down.



Got ya I am sure there is alot of emotions going on and they miss understood. Keep the updates going we are all praying for him and his family!


----------



## hound dog (Nov 8, 2011)

WOW I've got calls and tex all after noon. Hope all goes well in surgery and hope his back is ok. As of right we all know the same thing and I'm sure as someone finds out more it will get posted as soon as they can.

Our thoughts and prayers from the Miller's family.


----------



## Georgia71 (Nov 8, 2011)

Dennis is outof surgery about 5 min ago. His legs are fixed barring any complications. He does have a back injury but we do not know the extent as of now. Burst fracture to lower back but dr and family are expecting the best!


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Nov 8, 2011)

Prayer sent.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Nov 8, 2011)

*Dennis*

Prayer sent..Let me know if l can do something to help..


----------



## hound dog (Nov 8, 2011)

OK so that is some good news.


----------



## kh67148 (Nov 8, 2011)

Just talked to his wife and he is still in recovery. Still don't know the extent of the injuries to his back yet. She said he may be in a wheelchair for a while. Let's band together and help this great family in thief time of need. Prayers sent from Perry.


----------



## kh67148 (Nov 8, 2011)

That should say THEIR time of need. Dang cell phone auto correct.


----------



## countryboy27012 (Nov 8, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## hound dog (Nov 8, 2011)

Georgia71 said:


> Dennis is outof surgery about 5 min ago. His legs are fixed barring any complications. He does have a back injury but we do not know the extent as of now. Burst fracture to lower back but dr and family are expecting the best!



Let us know what room he is in. Thanks for the up dates.


----------



## noviceshooter (Nov 8, 2011)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Nov 8, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## passthru24 (Nov 8, 2011)

Prayers sent from the River Bottom Outdoors gang and their staff. Dennis, you has a huge archery family hoping for your speedy and quick recovery. Please keep us posted. May God Bless


----------



## outdooradventures44 (Nov 8, 2011)

My prayers are with him and his family


----------



## mattech (Nov 8, 2011)

prayers sent!!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Nov 8, 2011)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery and for his family too


----------



## Johnbob_3 (Nov 8, 2011)

Prayers sent - let us know whatever else we can do.


----------



## BOWROD (Nov 8, 2011)

Prayers sent...wishing for a speedy recovery ..


----------



## hunter 84 (Nov 8, 2011)

Prayers sent from cherokee county


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 9, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Let us know what room he is in. Thanks for the up dates.



He's in M513.  Dennis has a long way to go with both his legs and his back.  If you want to go see him, I'd give it a few days because it will take a little time to get him stable from all the medications they have him on.  I'd call Angela first and see how he's doing.  I don't think he's going anywhere for a little while.


----------



## pasinthrough (Nov 9, 2011)

Dennis wanted me to make sure everyone knows he didn't fall from the stand and that the stand didn't break.  He said the top ladder stick buckle broke and that caused his fall.  Injuries to his ankles and both legs below the knee along with several issues with his back is what he is facing.  He will need continued prayers and time to mend.

I fell last summer and broke my ankle in 3 places, so I know of some of the pain he will be facing.  It was some of the worst I've had in my years, and I've been through some stuff...  

Please don't pass judgment on why he fell.  At some point, most of us are at risk, either setting, transferring to or from the stand, or while removing our stands.  

Just keep the prayers coming.


----------



## BigLazer04 (Nov 9, 2011)

I hope you mend quickly Dennis, everyone is thinking about you and praying for you.


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 9, 2011)

*here is what we should all be buying or making.....*

This is such a great safety system. 
Maybe the 'good' that will come from this tragic accident will be that some of us that don't "hook up" from the ground and up will finally order this, or make one. 
This is a '3 pak' and if you only wanted ONE to find out how to make your own, this would be good to buy with a couple of deer hunting friends....OR buy all three and GIVE the other two away[?].

http://www.summitstands.com/treesta...s/seat-o-the-pants-climbing-system-combo-pack


----------



## bassfishga (Nov 9, 2011)

Alan in GA said:


> This is such a great safety system.
> Maybe the 'good' that will come from this tragic accident will be that some of us that don't "hook up" from the ground and up will finally order this, or make one.
> This is a '3 pak' and if you only wanted ONE to find out how to make your own, this would be good to buy with a couple of deer hunting friends....OR buy all three and GIVE the other two away[?].
> 
> http://www.summitstands.com/treesta...s/seat-o-the-pants-climbing-system-combo-pack



This is what I was thinking about too. Hopefully someday these will come standard with all ladder stands and ladder sections. Until that day, everybody should buy or make one from 30 feet of rope from Home Depot.

Again, glad to see the positive progress, praying for the family and full recovery. Let's figure out what good can come from this.


----------



## Big John (Nov 9, 2011)

prayers sent!!!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 9, 2011)

Dang sorry to hear about this..Heard about it yesterday around 2:00..Johnny at Chuck's told me..Prayers Sent for sure!


----------



## Rob (Nov 9, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## copeland7 (Nov 9, 2011)

Dennis is a great guy, he has went about and beyond for me and my guys. He will be in our prayers as well.....


----------



## J Ferguson (Nov 9, 2011)

Alan in GA said:


> This is such a great safety system.
> Maybe the 'good' that will come from this tragic accident will be that some of us that don't "hook up" from the ground and up will finally order this, or make one.
> This is a '3 pak' and if you only wanted ONE to find out how to make your own, this would be good to buy with a couple of deer hunting friends....OR buy all three and GIVE the other two away[?].
> 
> http://www.summitstands.com/treesta...s/seat-o-the-pants-climbing-system-combo-pack





Not trying to get off topic here but we used to have a sticky at the top of the deer hunting forum that told in detail how to make these...... Maybe with the help from a Mod we can get this back as a sticky at the top of all hunting forum's.


And again prayers sent for a healthy and speedy recovery


----------



## The Fever (Nov 9, 2011)

Darn, not the news I want to see on a wednesday morning. I will be praying intensely over the next few months for you my man! Take care and if you need anything buddy just let us know!!!


----------



## Grey Man (Nov 9, 2011)

Man, that sucks. Prayers sent, and thanks for the updates!


----------



## josey wales (Nov 9, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## Buckeye1 (Nov 9, 2011)

im not an expert at climbing but looks to me if you try to use this system with it attached to the back of the harness while climbing there would be a high risk of strangulation?...most climbing rope systems are attached to the front of the harness to prevent such...however once seated in the stand it would work very well...i personally use a harness that was given to me from a buddy that works on water towers... 



redneck12 said:


> Not trying to get off topic here but we used to have a sticky at the top of the deer hunting forum that told in detail how to make these...... Maybe with the help from a Mod we can get this back as a sticky at the top of all hunting forum's.
> 
> 
> And again prayers sent for a healthy and speedy recovery


----------



## savedjim (Nov 9, 2011)

sorry to here the news about dennis hope he has a easy recovery.


----------



## kevincox (Nov 9, 2011)

Prayers sent , glad it wasn't worse than it was though


----------



## Razorhead (Nov 9, 2011)

Prayers sent. I hope he recovers soon!!!


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Nov 9, 2011)

pasinthrough said:


> Please don't pass judgment on why he fell.  At some point, most of us are at risk, either setting, transferring to or from the stand, or while removing our stands.



No question about it.  I'm safer than I've ever been but there are times that I am vulnerable if something failed and I would bet that 99% of others are vulnerable at some point each time they go up and down a tree too.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 9, 2011)

This once again shows us we are mortal and must be thankful for each day we are given. I pray that Dennis and Angela have many many more happy days ahead. 
It also brings again safety issues with climbing....you can't be too careful no matter your skill or ability. Gotta take every precaution for your safety.
Dennis, you'll read this eventually....having been an orthopedic RN for 20+ yrs.....those bones and tissues will heal. It will take some time. Alot of swelling right now, no way to know extent of back recovery until that goes away. Once you are up and around PLEASE do what the physical therapist and Dr's tell you.....yep it's gonna hurt like the dickens. The work you put in to it will mean the extent of your ability to move later on. And I can promise you that it won't be easy or fun but you are a strong young man with alot to look forward to...I have no doubt you will pull thru this and be yourself again...only alot wiser. God Bless you and Angela and your family with courage, strength, patience, compassion and even good humor, over the next many months while you recover. Hey ya gotta get better...I ain't taken my hog hunt I won at the Blast, shooting my recurve yet!!!!!!

and you'll be able to predict the weather by the ache in them old bones now too!!!!


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow! Prayers sent for Dennis and family. 

Hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## cam813 (Nov 9, 2011)

Prayers Sent !!!


----------



## Bkeepr (Nov 9, 2011)

Prayers for a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Nov 9, 2011)

Prayers Sent!


----------



## nadams (Nov 9, 2011)

prayers sent from the adams!


----------



## SeanandBrice (Nov 9, 2011)

Praying for you guys.


----------



## hound dog (Nov 9, 2011)

Well some good news. He can wiggle his toes but the back is still up in the air they going to know more tomorrow on his back.

So he can wiggle his toes and lift his arms over his head so looks like all will be ok just a long journey of recovering.

He will be in our thoughts. See you soon bud.


----------



## killitgrillit (Nov 9, 2011)

Both of y'all are in are thoughts and prayers, if there is anything we can do to help please let us know. Don, Scott, DJ and Chuck.


----------



## SeanandBrice (Nov 9, 2011)

Awesome news!!!





hound dog said:


> Well some good news. He can wiggle his toes but the back is still up in the air they going to know more tomorrow on his back.
> 
> So he can wiggle his toes and lift his arms over his head so looks like all will be ok just a long journey of recovering.
> 
> He will be in our thoughts. See you soon bud.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Nov 9, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Well some good news. He can wiggle his toes but the back is still up in the air they going to know more tomorrow on his back.
> 
> So he can wiggle his toes and lift his arms over his head so looks like all will be ok just a long journey of recovering.
> 
> He will be in our thoughts. See you soon bud.



Great news! Thanks for the update Jody!


----------



## short stop (Nov 9, 2011)

Prayin  for Dennis .. 
 I was just @ his house Monday nite  stopping for a visit  aft dark . Never woulda thought somethin like this woulda happend  the next  morning !!!    oh my ....  ... Ill   help    in any way I can .


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 9, 2011)

Prayers sent from my family to yours! Get well soon and God Bless this family in this time of need and lay your healing hands on Mr. Dennis and give his wife and family the patience and strength they will need! Amen


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 9, 2011)

Thats awesome news dog. 
Sounds like even if they had to amputate his trigger finger hes gonna be chasing em next year.  
My prayers are with you and your family man. Gods speed getting well !


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Nov 9, 2011)

That is some great news.   there is a long road ahead to recovery and an praying for him and his family.


----------



## Johnbob_3 (Nov 10, 2011)

Fantastic news...I wish you a full recovery Dennis!  Hopefully the news will continue on the path of better and better condition and improvement.  Prayers for you and your family are continuing.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Nov 10, 2011)

Praying for a speedy recovery!!!!!!!


----------



## BowArrow (Nov 10, 2011)

I am 73 years and bow hunt alone which is not a good idea. I think of what would I do if I had an accident as I live alone and know one knows where I am hunting or would miss me for days. I have three 20' stick ladders at three of my best stand locations. The first thing I do is add a second military cinch strap to the top section. This gives me six straps holding the stick to the tree. I use climbers as permanent stands and add ratchets straps to the seat and stand sections. I also use a screw-in step under the cables.  My main concern is transferring from the stand to the stick.

My prayers are with him and his family. I hope for full recovery and many hunting days in the future.


----------



## chenryiv (Nov 10, 2011)

Gods speed on quick recovery!! Prayers sent!!


----------



## hound dog (Nov 10, 2011)

Going tomorrow to see the old man after work. I'll tell him everyone says hello. Can't wait to see him.


----------



## Georgia71 (Nov 10, 2011)

Good news on the ol boy!!!  Dr's came a few min ago and said he will not need surgery on his back. Even though L2,3 and 4 are broken they can be fixed by braces and therapy. Legs are the main concern now.


----------



## hound dog (Nov 10, 2011)

Georgia71 said:


> Good news on the ol boy!!!  Dr's came a few min ago and said he will not need surgery on his back. Even though L2,3 and 4 are broken they can be fixed by braces and therapy. Legs are the main concern now.



That's good news. His legs will be just fine it's just going to take some time I know it. The archery and hunting family are here for him.


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 10, 2011)

Cool, more good news. After a fall like that he needs all he can get.
 (Dog) Jody tell him we all said hello and get well soon. I'm not gonna call and disturbed him this soon. Tell him to call me when he feels like talking.


----------



## ssmith6 (Nov 10, 2011)

prayers sent for a complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## copecowboy84 (Nov 11, 2011)

Prayers sent for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## steph30030 (Nov 11, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## stick_slinger (Nov 11, 2011)

Prayers sent.. Sucks that it happened, but dont forget that most of us are at the same risk everytime we go up the side of a tree.. I know I am, i just be as safe as i can getting in and out..


----------



## Sgt Shadow (Nov 11, 2011)

Prayers sent for Dennis, Family and Friends.


----------



## hound dog (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm here hanging with big D and he want to thank everyone very much for all your prayers.


----------



## tyler1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks like the news is getting better and better.  Hang in there and I have been praying since I read about it.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 12, 2011)

I think this quote from Dennis says it all, "I love God, I love life, and I'm alive!"


----------



## rmucken1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Prayers sent. Hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## bowkill7 (Nov 13, 2011)

Bow only and I visited Dennis for the second time friday night.  I must say I was glad to see that he seemed so much better.  He was sitting up a little and was talking very well, and for those of us that know Dennis he can talk.  Angela is a real trooper too, she was right by his side doing what ever she could to make him comfortable. GON and a few others sent a very nice basket to him. He has had numerous visitors which will make him get better knowing he has friends pulling for him.  He made the statement that I love life, I love GOD, and Im so glad to be alive!!!  that kinda sums it up dont it.  As a preachers kid growing up in the Methodist church I often heard it said, What would be worse? To believe all your life and find out your wrong in the end or Not believe all your life and then find out your wrong.  Dennis were pulling for you buddy. I hope they make those electric chairs in 4 WD.  Who knows maybe you and Doug Rithmire can have a race at the Turkeyrama next spring!


----------



## Bo D (Nov 13, 2011)

Prayers sent brother get well soon


----------



## tournament fisher (Nov 13, 2011)

prayers  sent  for you and your family dennis.


----------



## hound dog (Nov 13, 2011)

Bowkill7 and Bow Only it was good to finally meet yall Friday night. It looked like Dennis was glad to see yall too    what friend do for friends. You should have seen what he tried to get me to do befor yall got there. Just glad he is  in good spirits.


----------



## Goddard (Nov 14, 2011)

So glad that he is getting better.   Will continue to pray for him and his family.


----------



## pasinthrough (Nov 14, 2011)

*Well...*

Dennis must be feeling better and I know he didn't break his thumbs cause he's been texting me all weekend!

He still has a long way to go, but if he wants to hunt next year, he'll do what the doctors ask of him and work hard to rehab himself back into shape.  

I can't even imagine the pain he is dealing with.  I've had screws put in one ankle and that hurt like crazy for about 6 to 8 weeks.  From what he tells me, he'll never be able to pass through the airport scanners again without them going off!  Serious work by one of the best orthopedic teams in the southeast!  My hats off to them

Keep the prayers coming, Dennis still has months and months to go before he'll be out and about on his own.  Until then, say a special prayer for Angela, she will need strength and comfort during these times.


----------



## J Gilbert (Nov 14, 2011)

pasinthrough said:


> Dennis must be feeling better and I know he didn't break his thumbs cause he's been texting me all weekend!
> 
> He still has a long way to go, but if he wants to hunt next year, he'll do what the doctors ask of him and work hard to rehab himself back into shape.
> 
> ...



He's got my prayers, I spoke with him for a little bit last night, he had just gotten a fresh dose of his meds so he may not even remember it, but he seems to be in good spirits.  Hopefully he'll have a quick recovery and won't drive Angela _too_ crazy haha.  I have no doubt she'll have him well taken care of


----------



## bowhunter chick (Nov 14, 2011)

prayers are with angela and dennis hope yall are doing good we will continue praying for yall and for dennis a speedy recovery.Holly and Steve H&S Tackle Shack


----------



## heartstopper4 (Nov 14, 2011)

J Gilbert said:


> He's got my prayers, I spoke with him for a little bit last night, he had just gotten a fresh dose of his meds so he may not even remember it, but he seems to be in good spirits.  Hopefully he'll have a quick recovery and won't drive Angela _too_ crazy haha.  I have no doubt she'll have him well taken care of



I also spoke with him after his meds last night, and it was comical. Says he wants to be in a ground blind soon. Glad that he is getting better!


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 14, 2011)

Just saw this thread.  Prayers sent for a speedy recovery.

Accidents happen.  We can always look back at ways to try and keep them from happening, but in the end, they do happen.

Glad to hear that things didn't end up any worse than they did.  Hang in there!


----------



## tournament fisher (Nov 14, 2011)

prayers added


----------



## short stop (Nov 15, 2011)

Went by his house tonight..hes in good spirits. Helped him get inside  the house and outa the wheel chair.  Lets all pray fora speedy recovery...


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 16, 2011)

I know many of you wonder about the advantages of being a Level 5 Prostaffer like myself.  Here is an example of some of the benefits, hunting advice directly from a Pro like Dennis.  Right before the accident, I sent Dennis this picture of a rub from a buck I'm hunting.  His text back is a prime example of my benefits of having such a prestigious, Level 5 Prostaffer status.  His response, "You can't eat rubs!"


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 16, 2011)

Seems hes keeping his cool through all this. I was talking to him on the phone at the hospital a few days ago. 
He was taking his medications and talking fine at the moment. Next thing I hear is, "look at all those deer in my yard. Look look, do you see em ?" 
Kinda caught me off guard so I said no, but I wish I did. 
Hes at home now. They made him a little hospital room at his house. Angela is the nurse and even gets to stick him with needles. :swords: 
Its gonna be a long road to recovery but hes well on his way. Shes taking good care of him.


----------



## MathewsArcher (Nov 16, 2011)

Just saw the thread, Prayers Sent. Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Jasper (Nov 16, 2011)

Just found out about Dennis. Prayers sent!


----------



## TCBuster (Nov 16, 2011)

Been praying for you since I saw this several days back.  I love how this forum responds to a fellow hunter's needs.
Best to you and Angela in the days ahead.  I will continue to proay for your speedy recovery.


----------



## hound dog (Nov 16, 2011)

Got this off P.B. 

Well, Dennis is home from the hospital. He has a hospital bed set up for him right now with his wife Angela as the nurse, tending to his medication and such. I don't know if he'll be able to get her to wear the candy striper outfit...  He still has a long, long way to go, so keep him in your prayers.


----------



## 100hunter (Nov 16, 2011)

Dennis I have not had a chance to meet you personally but talked with Alligood and he told me about your unfortunate accident.  Every time I hear a story like yours it makes me wonder why bad things happen to such good people.  My friend, just wanted to let you know that God is in control.  My prayers will continue for you and Angela until you have fully recovered.  You are admired by many of us who love this sport and we all wish you a speedy recovery.  So get well soon and thanks for keeping this tradition alive.


----------



## pasinthrough (Nov 26, 2011)

*I wanted to give an update*

Everyone, 

I went by and saw Dennis today.  He is doing much better than I thought he would be doing at this point.  He still has a very long way to go, but he is doing what the doctors are asking and seems to be heading in the right direction.  He is being looked after by Angela and that's just about as good as it can get for anyone!  I don't know what the future holds, but your continued prayers, cards and calls are very much appreciated by the Lewis family!  I am sure we will all be hearing from Dennis in the near future.


----------



## copeland7 (Dec 6, 2011)

Wish I was not so far away and i would go by and see him. Talked to him the other day and he seems in high spirits. He is gonna whip this thing. He has a got some good friends and family I know that!

Fuel the Obsession!


----------



## whchunter (Jan 10, 2012)

*Eating Rubs*



Bow Only said:


> I know many of you wonder about the advantages of being a Level 5 Prostaffer like myself.  Here is an example of some of the benefits, hunting advice directly from a Pro like Dennis.  Right before the accident, I sent Dennis this picture of a rub from a buck I'm hunting.  His text back is a prime example of my benefits of having such a prestigious, Level 5 Prostaffer status.  His response, "You can't eat rubs!"




Don't think I would want to eat that rub anyway. I've found trees like that before and those trees are used by deer to remedy a serious butt itch. 
I call them butt rubs. 

Hope Dennis continues to improve and to see him at the next Blast.


----------

